# Dream Mower



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm interested to learn what the members' *dream mowers* are.

Mine would be an:

Allett C20 [20" / 510 mm] with the following cassettes:
10 blade reel with groomer
Scarifier
Verticutter
Brush
Sorrel roller

Why? The hoc range on the C-series machines would work for my current lawns and likely a future lawn where I live. The width is perfect for the size of yard and lawns that undulate slightly without bridging issues over high and low spots. The cassette system offered by both Allett and Dennis on some of their range are brilliant. Dennis don't offer a cassette with the groomer and reel combined, hence my preference for an Allett. Grass varieties that grow well in my area on Vancouver Island include creeping red fescue and KBG. The groomer would work wonders at lifting the runners prior to the reel cutting the blades of grass.

What is your dream mower?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My Baroness LM56 mower that I currently have. It came with the groomer attachment and I was able to score the brush and verticutter attachment off eBay for $400 for both of them. I was also able to get the mower NEW off eBay too with only .6 hours on the meter. It does everything I need it to do and more. I don't even really look at other greens mowers except maybe getting another Baroness for backup but it's not really needed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

John Deere x758.


----------



## GlennBlake (Feb 28, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> My Baroness LM56 mower that I currently have. It came with the groomer attachment and I was able to score the brush and verticutter attachment off eBay for $400 for both of them. I was also able to get the mower NEW off eBay too with only .6 hours on the meter. It does everything I need it to do and more. I don't even really look at other greens mowers except maybe getting another Baroness for backup but it's not really needed.


You nabbed a billy bargain there Mightyquinn. You never seem to see Baroness mowers for sale and certainly not in the condition you got yours in.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

GlennBlake said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > My Baroness LM56 mower that I currently have. It came with the groomer attachment and I was able to score the brush and verticutter attachment off eBay for $400 for both of them. I was also able to get the mower NEW off eBay too with only .6 hours on the meter. It does everything I need it to do and more. I don't even really look at other greens mowers except maybe getting another Baroness for backup but it's not really needed.
> ...


You are correct on that, I got a hell of deal on that mower and they are far and few between on the used reel market.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Walker C19..easily leaves the cleanest cut I've ever seen from a rotary mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Togo said:


> Walker C19..easily leaves the cleanest cut I've ever seen from a rotary mower.


There are a handful of Walker mowers in the upcoming Weeks auction - I don't recall which model(s) though.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Geez, I obviously really am a novice ... I opened this thread ready to post about a blonde, red head or brunette in a string bikini ... :-O !!! Now, back to our regular viewing ....


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> > Walker C19..easily leaves the cleanest cut I've ever seen from a rotary mower.
> ...


Ha, you were thinking the same thing as me. Most are this.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Ware said:


> There are a handful of Walker mowers in the upcoming Weeks auction - I don't recall which model(s) though.


@Ware Thanks. I shopped around looking at them when it came time to buy a big mower but given my small lawn size it didn't make sense for me to spend thousands more for one over a Scag WB which most would probably say is overkill in itself at 36". But hey, one can dream right?!


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

440mag said:


> Geez, I obviously really am a novice ... I opened this thread ready to post about a blonde, red head or brunette in a string bikini ... :-O !!! Now, back to our regular viewing ....


 :lol:



SGrabs33 said:


> Ha, you were thinking the same thing as me. Most are this.


Put a mulching deck on that though and it'll be a beast!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

John Deere 220E. Because nothing runs like a Deere.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't know...I'm pretty easy to please with gear, and I like push mowers. Maybe a commercial grade 21" Toro.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Another 220sl


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Any halfway decent lawn tractor, and not necessarily to actually mow with. I just want to be able to pull some attachments!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm really enjoying my eXmark WB right now, but I wouldn't mind trying out a Reel mower.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> I'm really enjoying my eXmark WB right now, but I wouldn't mind trying out a Reel mower.


With Ware's new baby showing up anytime now, I'm sure he would not mind someone showing up to reel mow his lawn with the swordman or the Toro.

Here is the flight info. :thumbup: 
May 7
$239
round trip
4:40 PM
Northwest Arkansas Regional Airport XNA
Travel time: 3h 8m
8:48 PM
Newark Liberty International Airport EWR
United
Economy


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@g-man I wonder how much United will charge me for oversize luggage to take home one of those. :lol:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Deere x738
But I'm also pretty happy with my Hustler 54 inch flip up zero turn.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Another 220sl


 :thumbsup:

My dream mower...
Walk behind - 260SL
Riding - 2500B or 2500E


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> With Ware's new baby showing up anytime now...


We're on high alert - she was due Saturday, but must know I'd like to get one more cut in this week. :thumbup:

I forgot you can fly direct to Newark from XNA now - thanks Walmart. :lol:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If I was able to add another mower to my fleet it would be a Walker with the grass box on the back. Mainly for cleanup purposes.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

J_nick said:


> If I was able to add another mower to my fleet it would be a Walker with the grass box on the back. Mainly for cleanup purposes.


Agreed, would be amazing for scalping in the spring. Do you know what height they can cut down to?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > If I was able to add another mower to my fleet it would be a Walker with the grass box on the back. Mainly for cleanup purposes.
> ...


No I don't. I like the floating out front deck and the box in the back that you can just dump instead of messing with multiple bags.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > J_nick said:
> ...


Looks like 1-4".


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > SGrabs33 said:
> ...


Sounds about right :thumbup: Wish they were selling that model @ the Weeks auction.


----------

